# Changer les droits d'un dossier AppleTalk



## jpastier (9 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Je développe une application sous java/servlets/jsp, dans laquelle je crée des dossiers sur un serveur que j'ai monté au préalable dans "/Volumes".

Mon problème est que je dois pouvoir changer les droits de ces dossiers.
J'arrive bien à changer les droits à travers le finder en faisant un pomme+i sur le dossier en question, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire en ligne de commande (chmod 744 /Volumes/...).

Quelq'un a-t-il une idée ?????

Merci à tous

Jean-Pierre Astier


----------



## wicker (9 Janvier 2006)

:mouais: Assez etrange car ta commande semble correcte ! Aurais tu plus d'infos sur le type de server que tu montes et quelle OS tourne dessus ?

Quand tu fait un ls -all sur ce dossier en question au shell, te donne t il les bons privileges ? Peux etre simplement un probleme de rafraichissement des droits par le finder  ?!


----------



## GrandGibus (9 Janvier 2006)

Premier truc qui me vient à l'idée comme ça: utilise une tâche Ant pilotée par Java... 

vu que t'es en servlet jsp, ça ne devrait pas te poser de soucis .


----------



## jpastier (9 Janvier 2006)

wicker a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Assez etrange car ta commande semble correcte ! Aurais tu plus d'infos sur le type de server que tu montes et quelle OS tourne dessus ?
> 
> Quand tu fait un ls -all sur ce dossier en question au shell, te donne t il les bons privileges ? Peux etre simplement un probleme de rafraichissement des droits par le finder  ?!



En fait le serveur monté est un serveur FullPress de Xinet.
Je n'obtiens pas du tout les mêmes droits avec la ligne de commande (ls -l me donne les droits correspondants à mon login) alors que le finder me donne les droits du système distant.

Je vais peut-être envoyé un petit mail à Xinet ......


----------



## jpastier (9 Janvier 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Premier truc qui me vient à l'idée comme ça: utilise une tâche Ant pilotée par Java...
> 
> vu que t'es en servlet jsp, ça ne devrait pas te poser de soucis .



Heuuuuu...... Je n'ai jamais utilisé Ant, si tu as quelques informations la dessus, je suis preneur !!!!


----------



## GrandGibus (9 Janvier 2006)

Ant est un logiciel Java qui permet d'exécuter un certain nombres de taches qui sont décrites dans un (ou plusieurs) fichiers XML. Pour faire le parallèle avec le monde C, c'est Make !

En tant que programme Java, il est packagé en .Jar et tu peux aussi intégrer dans ton appli ces Jars pour faire des invocations directes depuis ton propre programme (partie dans l'aide _Using Ant Tasks Outside of Ant_). 

Donc, le premier essai serait d'écrire un bout de script xml histoire de tester si ça marche. Et si c'est le cas, tu passes à l'invocation par programme. 

Allez, je suis joueur ce soir, voici un extrait:


> <project name="antchmod" default="build">
> <target name="build">
> <chmod file="${le-truc-a-changer}" perm="ugo+rx"/>
> </target>
> </project>


----------

